# the size of the universe...



## nickf (Dec 15, 2006)

bear with me with this post, lol, because every time i think about our existence in the universe and how seemingly irrelevant we are, my DR gets way worse haha.

anyways, after taking some science courses and being exposed to the deep space hubble telescope photos of the trillions of galaxies out there...i have really gotten to thinking about our existence. and its actually pretty scary stuff to think about...

this has led me to viewing things with somewhat of a sense of solipsism (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solipsism). _espeically_ with my dr, and experience with parental death at an early age, i have taken on a view of reality not much unlike the matrix. At times, i honestly feel as though EVERYTHING, even the galaxies a billion light years away, are all being experienced in my mind. Now i don't think that i manipulate other people with my mind, as though i have control over the whole thing. and i don't think that the other people are not real. However, i sort of view "God" as everything, and as though distance in space is irrelevant because it is part of "God" and "god" is part of me.

I havn't done very much research into religion, as religion honestly isn't the thing for me. I know these ideas of mine are probably not very original at all, and i sort of suspect Buddhism might share some of these concepts. Honestly im just looking for some of your thought and whether or not anyone else thinks somewhat similarly as i do. Because honestly, when it all comes down to it, the size of the universe is just too vast for me to comprehend and accept, because in that acceptance i am in turn admitting my own irrelevance in this place...something i simply cannot do.[/url]


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Thats preety similiar to my view of 'god' or whatever you want to call it, a kind of view that everything is god , or everything is One at some level.

These pages from a book called matrix warrior you might find intersting, they explain some of these ideas much better than I ever could, the book is a hypotheorical one about if the matrix was real.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

"Today a young man on acid realised that all matter is merely energy condensed to a slow vibration. We are all one consciousness experiencing itself subjectively. There's no such thing as death - life is only a dream and we're the imagination of ourselves! Here's Tom with the weather..." - Bill Hicks.

Solipsism is a cool idea and thinking about the universe can be fun sometimes too. The trick is to not let it get the better of you.

The real truth is that while we are alive we can never know the ultimate truth and fully experience the ultimate reality. If we push ourselves too hard and fool ourselves into believing we can, then we may fall ill. Take every new revelation as a gift and see it as a step in your evolution, but never as the be all and end all of your enlightenment.


----------

